# composer's dark silences



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

After playing Liszt's Transcendental Etude No.9 ricordanza (very poorly played today),
i found myself emerging inside a thick dark cloud. and it seems that i can embrace its thickness, its darkness. 

i had my moments as a pianist, but this dark-faced silence seems to take away everything.


please share your experiences as musicians. these dark silences make me think of the composers who stopped composing at certain period or maybe nothing was coming out. how about the 12 years rest of volodya horowitz? sometimes, i don't think that it was a 'rest'. 

lastly, share some stories of composers who experienced 'dead years' or musical stasis.


thanks.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got two words for you: Jean Sibelius.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Beethoven didn't compose so much between 1813 - 1817.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

starry said:


> Beethoven didn't compose so much between 1813 - 1817.


Sibelius has them all beat my dear Starry. He didn't compose for 30 years.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Rossini retired with 35 years old and died with 74.
Verdi composed hardly anything from 1874 (the Requiem) until 1886 (Otello).
Mozard didn't compose so much between 8 April 1789 to 10 April 1789


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

bdelykleon said:


> Rossini retired with 35 years old and died with 74.
> Verdi composed hardly anything from 1874 (the Requiem) until 1886 (Otello).
> Mozard didn't compose so much between 8 April 1789 to 10 April 1789


In that case, Sibelius and Rossini has them all beat.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Try to beat Anatol Ladow. He composed symphonic poem _Baba Yaga_ for ten years, and it leasts three minutes.


----------

